# Dealer says Water outlet Cracked not covered Help



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just Got a call from dealer saying the water outlet is cracked after reading the powertrain warranty I thought is was covered they tell me no. Its 206.00 plus tax to replace. Do any of you guys know if its true its not covered and where it says it is. Thanks I have a 2011 LTZ 72500 miles 1.4


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You get in contact with Chevy Customer Service?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

water outlet? for what?


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

coolant water outlet by oil filter


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

I got car back from dealer after questioning them about coverage they checked and said part is indeed covered. The mechanic had 2 numbers crossed they stated. I asked if didn't say anything I would have gotten charge 206.00 and that would have been it. They just kept apologizing, Anyway thanks guys saved me 200.00 bucks. Thank you again also new part number is 25193922 she said.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> I got car back from dealer after questioning them about coverage they checked and said part is indeed covered. The mechanic had 2 numbers crossed they stated. I asked if didn't say anything I would have gotten charge 206.00 and that would have been it. They just kept apologizing, Anyway thanks guys saved me 200.00 bucks. Thank you again also new part number is 25193922 she said.


That is great. I had the o-ring for the sensor in the water outlet replaced and they told me it wasn't covered. Not sure why because it was in the water outlet and warranty says including water outlet and since the o-ring was in the water outlet not sure why I had to pay for the repair.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

If its this one:










18 bucks on ebay with free shipping. shoudn't take more than five minutes to replace. GM started using this plastic crap sometime in the early 90's. Never was a problem before when they were using cast iron or aluminum.

That plastic becomes very brittle with age, and great care must be used when trying to remove the hoses. Are more pliable with a hot engine, one time I wear my mechanics gloves. Did save some buy using Loctite high temperature epoxy.

So was it broken by itself or did your mechanic break it? Pull this crap on my kids all the time, just say bring it home and let your dad look about it. How about charging 150 bucks to replace a ten buck belt that can also be done in less than five minutes. 

One convenience, don't have to drive down to Chicago to a dark alley to get robbed, just go to your local dealer. 

You don't dare use these stainless steel screw type hose clamps on these things, will crack that plastic in a hurry because it expands like crazy when hot. Has to be those coiled spring types. One idiot put those on one of my kids vehicle on the radiator that cracked the nipple, then charged him for a new radiator. He was too far away at college for me to help him.

Not only meet crooks, but idiots as well.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

NickD said:


> If its this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it blows my mind that a part like this would be plastic.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jsusanka said:


> yeah it blows my mind that a part like this would be plastic.


Subaru makes cam gears out of similar material. Broke 2 of them trying to free the 1 time use bolts. I wonder what the new Gens use to shave more weight off.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> yeah it blows my mind that a part like this would be plastic.


I was poking around today around the wheel wells. I can't believe the end links are plastic as well. How long you think they will they last.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> I was poking around today around the wheel wells. I can't believe the end links are plastic as well. How long you think they will they last.


Some had bad luck around the 38-50K mark but I had the LCA replaced with mine staying true to this day. I believe there was an aftermarket replacement for them.


----------



## rando (Dec 30, 2012)

mine cracked too,and was covered under warranty.pvc engine cover also cracked.It too covered under warranty.I Am starting to hate all these plastic parts, at least there cheap.


----------

